# Opening A port on the Cisco ASA and Cisco router



## yasritto (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a cisco router and ASA 5505. The internet link connects to the router first and then to firewall. I have two internal web servers one of them is HTTPS and one is http. 192.168.11.112 is my HTTPS email server and currently it can be accessed from outside. I have another web application that i want also to be accessed fro outside but i am having challenges. internally it is accessed like : 192.168.11.7:86/application.


----------

